# Shooting



## Epi-do (Jun 27, 2007)

This was the last run of the shift for me this morning.  (Video here.)

I swear I really must wonder what goes through dispatches head sometimes.  We are second due to the address at the motel.  The first due ambulance was already gone with one patient, and the first due engine was already gone as well.  We get dispatched, and while getting into the truck, I commented to my partner, "They didn't just send us on a shooting by ourselves, did they?"  Sure enough, they did.

We get on scene and the only FD personell there is the deputy chief.  The BC shows up a few seconds behind us.  We request an engine, and our EMS division chief also shows up after adding himself to the run.  When our engine crew walks in, it is to me, my partner, and 3 chiefs working this guy.  

We did call the guy onscene, after contacting the hospital for orders to stop.  I have to say, that is the first time I have ever worked a patient with that many chiefs not just onscene as command, but actively participating in patient care.


----------



## emtwannabe (Jun 27, 2007)

Was that you walking in the room?


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, that was me.  Lovely smurf-blue pants, huh?


----------

